# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Si te instaloj nje program ne Mack

## olsian

Pershendetje. Kam harruar pasin ne laptop mack dhe nuk po instaloj programe. Si mund te instaloj programet pa pasin.Faleminderit

----------


## J@mes

Pershendetje,

Edhe pse nuk je shume i qarte ne shpjegimin e problemit, me shume mundesi nuk ke  probleme me passwordin e user-it per te hyre ne mac por me passwordin e Apple ID
Per te zgjidhur problemin me Apple id password mund ta zgjidhesh nepermjet kesaj faqe zyrtare: https://support.apple.com/en-al/HT201487

Aplikacionet ne mac ashtu sikunder ne te gjithe produktet e apple implementohen nepermjet App Store, keshtu qe ti duhet te zgjidhesh problemin me apple id password per te pasur mundesi te metejshme te shkarkimit te aplikacioneve.

Ne te kundert do te duhet te krijosh qe apple id te ri per itunes and App Store

Kujdes: Te gjitha aplikacionet e shkarkuara me apple id-ne e vjeter nuk do jete e mundur te azhornohen nese ti vendos te heqesh apple id-ne e vjeter. Gjithashtu nese ky apple id i vjeter nese eshte njekohesisht edhe ne *icloud* e ti e ke bere merge gjithashtu edhe me userin e mac atehere zgjidhja e problemit eshte paksa me drastike dhe e komplikuar, per kete  duhet te na sqarosh me teper.

----------


## askbir001

I have the similar problem to my Apple device, iphone 6s. any tips for me guys?? thanks in advance

----------

